# Snail smells like rotten eggs?



## LaLaLeyla (Aug 17, 2011)

I bought an aquarium snail a few days ago and Im not even sure if they thing is alive. It used to sit at the bottom barely moving then it floated to the top.

I heard if they smell really bad they might be dead? 
I acclimated the snail properly. He wasnt really moving that much at the store either. :/


----------



## shellieca (Jul 12, 2012)

If it smells like rotten eggs I'd say its dead. Mine that are alive & healthy don't smell; I just checked to make sure. :-o


----------



## FishFriend9292 (Oct 14, 2012)

I'm sorry but yes they do smell when they die. Sometimes if your animal dies with a period of time after the purchase they will give you a refund or replace with another snail. You might want to check that out.


----------



## LaLaLeyla (Aug 17, 2011)

yeah ill look into getting a new little guy. : /


----------



## Saphira101 (Nov 14, 2012)

Good luck and keep us updated on your new little guy! (if you get one)


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

Sorry to say it does sound like he's gone.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Unfortunately, it was probably a problem from the handling at the store level. They don't take care of things very well. I bought 2 nerites and one died pretty quick.


----------

